# Ebay Buyer/Seller Warning: AuroraCrossing - Larry Papi



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Experienced 1st fraudulent Ebay transaction in 9 years. AuoraCrossing-Larry Papi of Aurora IL is one to avoid or at least be extremely careful with if necessary. 

This buyer/seller made untrue claims on purchased material and then asked for a 50% reduction. Negative feedback was then left with no communication to address his concerns.


A full refund on return was rejected as well. AuroraCrossing - Larry Pappi was simply trying to make an extra profit on reselling purchased items on Ebay.


Please google Larry Papi for more info.


Hope this helps prevent a future headache for MLS members.


Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I googled him... got some guy on espn, a few people deceased, a guy who did not pay his share of bills in a divorce. 

No way to tell who you are talking about.. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, and anyone else, Here's the guy I think you are talking about Aurora Crossing/Illinois. Hmmmmmm He has a 99.9% positive feedback???? Just shows to go ya , AGAIN "Buyer beware" on the Evil Bay. Never dealt with him, but see his auctions all the time, pretty pricey mostly!! 

Aurora Crossing items - Get great deals on FREIGHT, AristoCraft ...


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the guy with court listing. The important fact is be cautious and descriptive with this seller and all ebay transactions buyer or seller.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the alert! I always appreciate such warnings.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Especially when you X his won and selling lists....


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up - I've been looking at a few of his auctions, but now I know better! Always good to get a tip like this - sorry you had to be the guinea pig.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I have seen his stuff, but not bought from him. This kind of response should hurt him. 
Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious why you didn't use Ebay's dispute resolution? I would think that a seller that has as many auctions as this gentleman would bend over backward to try and resolve this situation. I would urge caution before labelling someone on the forum! Unless you can_ prove_ your allegations you may be opening yourself up to possible litigation! Just a piece of advice (I'm actually on your side!)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve is correct you should have used the dispute resolution ebay will pull the funds from his account in a second. 
I have sold many years on ebay and I am telling you ebay protects the buyer at all costs.
This guy get above top dollar for his items.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There in lies the problem if you read Alan's initial post. Alan offered full refund, but the buyer did not take it, left NG feedback on the item when not getting 50% off?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have entered an Ebay dispute as the seller. This was a unsettling experience and will not go into the details. This unwarranted action by the buyer cost me $ on my listed items due to the negative feedback. Definitely learned my lesson. Thanks for all good input!

Alan


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

From the small amount of info posted here, it's a little confusing to me as to what exactly took place. The accused individual is described as a "buyer/seller" -- was he the buyer or the seller in this specific transaction? What were the "untrue claims" made in regards to the transaction?


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

I purchased a B'mann Connie with Sierra Sound installed from Larry about a year ago via e-bay. Broken tender truck (fixed using TOC's remedy) and I had some now forgotten question on programming the Soundtrax. 3 or 4 phone calls and a couple of e-mails and the question was resolved within 48 hours. I found him to be very responsive and was totally pleased with this transaction.

I also advised him that he was inaccurately describing, to his $ detriment I believed, original Delton rolling stock as Aristo-Delton and how to differentiate for accuracy. 

Not understanding the exact problem from the original post, I cannot comment but, for the record, my transaction was 100% satisfactory.

Ted Nordin Sierra Vista, AZ


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

AuroraCrossing was the buyer for this Ebay transaction and purchased a LGB 43710 Santa Fe Blue Steel Caboose. 



Listed used as excellent this product was factory stock (plastic wheels) with all parts still sealed in plastic with cardboard sleeve. No questions were issued.

After receipt I was verbally abused and claimed caboose was supposed to have metal ball bearing wheels. I provided documentation supporting stock plastic wheels and offered full refund (description was no return) splitting the return freight.

The verbal abuse continued and threats were issued. The refund was rejected. 


Hope this clarifies situation. I am moving on and leaving matters with Ebay.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

One of these days, someone who openly libels another individual on an online forum is going to find himself or herself on the losing end of a court case or costly legal settlement. I would advise being VERY careful about making such "broadcasts." Remember: Once it's online, it's there for the entire world to see and it never disappears.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right Allan. 

My intention was an ebay warning to be extra cautious as buyer or seller.


----------



## lrpapi (May 1, 2009)

My name is Larry Papi

I'm the owner of Aurora Crossing........Al Delmonte and the numerous other aliases he uses have been reported to the fraud team at Ebay. 


Alan........selling used White Pass sets for $145 and free shipping, is too good to be true. Al directed me to PayPal and offered me the set for $135.



Smart move Al. He knows there is no recourse selling his heavily used train sets and wheels worn and covered in Brass dust...............far from new.


SORRY AL...


----------



## lrpapi (May 1, 2009)

The White Pass set that I purchased.......off ebay, thru PayPal was listed as new.......no extra charge for the worn wheels and brass dust. I have a business to run, so negative feed back was given as deserved. 
Have tons of high resolution photos of the crime. 


Larry Papi 99.9% feed back AuroraCrossing over 1000 transactions in a year, including over 100 Sierra installations. (used over 2 miles of wire for installs and ditch lights)


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

You both act like a bunch of little kids. I'm giving both of you a time-out.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

One: Welcome to the Forums Larry 

Two: Not sure that's the best 2nd, 3rd and 4th post to open with, but oh well... if it's true, I understand the anger - trouble is - none of us know if it is... "methinks thou dost protest too much?" 

Hope you, Al, and Ebay can sort it out.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry, I'll echo Josh's welcome to the forums. It's a pity that you are drawn to them under such circumstances--we much prefer people come here of their own free will. 

Having said that, I will remind all MLS users that personal attacks are not permitted on these forums. Members are welcome to provide facts as they see it when they feel they have been wronged by a buyer/seller and normal channels of conflict resolution have been exhausted. We don't encourage it, for no other reason than we don't want these forums to become a platform for buyer/seller bashing. Generally, we try to limit the discussions--when they occur--to "this is what happened, this is who I was dealing with..." and leave it at that. Sometimes the poster is just trying to vent a bit of frustration. If someone makes a claim on these forums which you feel is an inaccurate retelling of events, you are most certainly welcome to present your side of the story, as you have done. However, you must keep name calling out of your posts. Present the facts of the case as you see them to counter the claims as they are presented by the other party, and leave it at that. _Trust that those reading this thread will have the ability to examine the facts as presented and come to their own conclusions based on that._ 

If you feel there has been damage to your reputation as a result of any one individual's post, that is a civil matter, and I suggest you consult with your attorney. Battling it out on these pages--even if we were to permit it--isn't going to resolve anything. We are neither judge nor jury. We cannot refund your money or return your trains to you. That is between you, the other party, and the venue through which the transaction occurred. I wish you, Al, and ebay the best in sorting all of this out. Most often, such things come as the result of overlooking one thing or the other, not anything sinister. ("Never ascribe to malice that which can be adequately explained by ignorance.") 

Again, I reiterate my welcome to you to these forums and invite your participation in any way you feel you may constructively add to the discussion. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One reason why I would never buy off e-vail bay. Just not a way to go and just to many dishonest folks anymore. I'll stick to the old tried and true way of buying things. folks just relying to much on the new computer age and yep you will get burned. Murphy s law. Later RJD


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry: I am sorry this turned ugly. 

You rejected a complete refund for all items purchased. 

You initiated low ball offers on the WP&Y Ore set and LGB Mikado auctions I had listed.

I tried to work this out in a fair way.

Lesson learned, let's move on.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking at the feedback he gives out, he has given out over 40+ negatives and neutrals in the last 6 months alone!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

It seems that you didn't get the hint, so the topic is now locked, and any further attempt to discuss the matter further in additional topics will result in them being deleted.


----------



## tiger8750 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Aurora Crossing*

I purchased A Phoenix sound system from him. He took out parts I needed for the installation, said they were sold separately. I called Phoenix, they said the parts I heeded are included. He replaced the original speaker with a cheap type, and reversed the battery terminals.
A very bad business man. 
Don't deal with the creep..............

John Smith


----------

